
Watch a harpoon successfully spear a piece of space junk - longdefeat
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612966/a-harpoon-has-just-successfully-speared-a-piece-of-space-junk-at-high-speed/
======
LifeLiverTransp
I wonder, is space debris not valuable? After all - it allready is up there?
So why not glue it together- web it in and sell it later to a factory, who
goes up there?

One kilogram of space debris should be worth some x < 14.240$ - this might be
the one instance where recycling is of interest.. - just before somebody tows
a asteroid in and glues a refinery to it.

~~~
samstave
Why harpoon these things? I think webbing them in is a better idea. Also - I
assume its impossible to create "suction" in space - like - you cant slurp
something into a tube, in space, can you?

Also - how do we know what is space junk, and whose it is? How are we sure
that a small satellite by india or china isnt operating but maybe disguised as
space junk?

~~~
ebiester
It's pretty well tracked.
[https://www.wired.com/2009/03/howtojunk/](https://www.wired.com/2009/03/howtojunk/)

